# itchy rash!



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,I just posted a few days ago .TT
bout yr 1/2 ago and of course started synthroid for awhile then went to Armour had issues at first now on 90 mg 2x day .Seemed some better for a few month's but recently major anxiety heart palps ,dizzy and also hot flashes ,tremors etc. Seems like hyper now last labs about 5 month's ago I was just little hyper.I go today for lab results .My ? are is it possible to need decrease after a few month's?.Seems like everyone I'VE read here always increases.I'VE also lost 25lbs which I'm happy with.Next ? Is a itchy rash related to hyper symptoms . Thanks for any wisdom and input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The itch could be related but bear in mind that you are in Ohio and dry flakey winter skin is a possibility.

When you get your lab results, please post with the ranges. I know we would all love to have a look!

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Increases aren't always the answer. Sometimes you do need a decrease. If you are symptomatic, don't wait five months between labs. You really need consistent labs until you are stable for some time. Also remember that it's not always the dose, but it can be the medication. Armour is often preferred by the post-TT crowd, but there are a few of us who can't tolerate t3 meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Could be an allergic reaction to the Armour.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone ,the rash is bumpy with raised dots .I do have extremely dry skin no matter the season.I will post labs as soon as I get them. Thanks again!


----------

